# Night hunting



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if Weber, Cache, and Box Elder counties allow hunting coyotes at night and if they do can you use a red, green, or white light? I know that I'll need permission from the sheriff's department if they do allow it. Just wondering if it's worth my time placing the call.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I lion and bear hunted with the former Cache County sheriff on several occasions and remember asking him how many night hunting permits he had issued in the 10 plus years he headed the department. He said none. Prior to the night hunting ban there were a lot of citizen complaints of trespassing and shooting towards houses and livestock that officers had to take time away from other duties to respond to. Landowners protecting their livestock didn't need his permission to shoot predators at night, and in his judgment none of the recreationalist applicants had a compelling enough reason for a permit to be issued.

Perhaps the current sheriff has a different mindset, but personally I wouldn't get my hopes up. :-?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've gone out "night hunting"... Had coyotes howl back at me.. bark at me.. etc.. Haven't seen a single one in the light  Some day I'll figure it out. But not between Aug. 15 and Nov. 15... it's closed in my county at that time.. The guys on TV make it look too easy


----------

